# Xinerama  keine  2 Screens !

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi Leute, 

Ich hab noch eine Frage bzw ein problem bezüglich  Compiz. Ich nutze das System mit 2 Monitoren  ein 1680x1050 (Samsung  SyncMaster)  und ein kleinen  1024x768(Samtron). Nun  wenn ich  es reichtig verstanden habe gibt es 3 Arten von Multiscreen:

1.  Nvidia's-TwinView   Macht ein  "riesen" screen   der sich über beide monitore zieht

Was Suboptimal ist bei mir, da ich keine 2 Gleiche Monitore hab und somit  ein teil des Bildes garnicht sehen kann. (wengen  auflösungs unterschiede..)

2. 2 Screens Bisher hatte ich hier am meisten erfolg,  da hier Compiz  Funktioniert und  auch  wenig schwirikeiten macht.

Nachteil:  2 komplett eigenstendige Screens bei dennen es nicht möglich is  ein Fenster von  Monitor  A nach monitor B  zu schieben.  Merkwürdigerweise werden auch einige einstellungen eigenständig verwaltet.  ZB :  Emerald  muss jeweils einzeln gestartet werden. Genau gleich wie die Compiz Settings, die einzeln  konfiguriert werden ,müssen.  Jedoch die Emerald Settings  Gelten wider  für beide  Screens..

3. Xinerama :  ich kenne es von früher, das hat unter Beryl  ne weile Lang gut geklappt.  Voraussetzung ist das dein System  "Xinerama" als USE-flag   mit dabei hat bei Grafischen Programme. (Soweit mirbekannt ist )

  Genau dieses Xinerama möcht ich wider hinkriegen  allerdings ist es die einzige aller  3 varianten  die nicht Funktioniert mit Compiz.  Allerdings Funktioniert  Xinerama Ohne Compiz  Problemlos,   "glxgears" funktioniert ebenfalls

Versuche ich Compiz  zustarten :

```
blackburn@Maulwurf ~ $ compiz --replace ccp --loose-binding

compiz (core) - Fatal: No valid GL extensions string found.

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
```

Alleridngs hab ich diese Extensions drinne in der xorg.conf.

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Thu Feb 14 18:13:41 PST 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 1024 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "STN SAMTRON 50X/V"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 61.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7800 GTX"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 7800 GTX"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: 1680x1050 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "1"

EndSection

```

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da helfen. Was fehlt hier was mich daran hindert  Compiz  in Xinerama zu nutzen?

Grüsse

Black

----------

## misterjack

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.  Nvidia's-TwinView   Macht ein  "riesen" screen   der sich über beide monitore zieht
> 
> Was Suboptimal ist bei mir, da ich keine 2 Gleiche Monitore hab und somit  ein teil des Bildes garnicht sehen kann. (wengen  auflösungs unterschiede..)

 

Ob die Auflösungen gleichgroß sind oder nicht ist egal. Das Funktionsprinzip ist das gleiche wie bei Xinerama und da du eine Nvidia-Karte hast, empfehle ich dir ganz klar Twinview. Man kann durchaus unterschiedliche Auflösungen pro Monitor einstellen. Wie man es einrichtet, steht hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/nVidia

USEFLAG="xinerama" solltest du aber gesetzt haben auch bei Twinview.

----------

## firefly

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.  Nvidia's-TwinView   Macht ein  "riesen" screen   der sich über beide monitore zieht
> 
> 

 

Ich vermute du hast das ganze über die nvidia-settings eingstellt.

Denn das Problem ist, das dadurch der WM leider nicht mitbekommt, das xinerama aktiv ist, und dadurch die Fenster über beide Monitore maximiert werden.

Denn der nvidia Treiber läd nur beim starten des X-Servers eine Fake Xinerama extension wenn TwinView in Xorg konfiguriert ist.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Ich vermute du hast das ganze über die nvidia-settings eingstellt.
> 
> Denn das Problem ist, das dadurch der WM leider nicht mitbekommt, das xinerama aktiv ist, und dadurch die Fenster über beide Monitore maximiert werden.
> 
> Denn der nvidia Treiber läd nur beim starten des X-Servers eine Fake Xinerama extension wenn TwinView in Xorg konfiguriert ist.

 

Genau das ist der grund warum ich twinview nicht benutzen will  das verhält sich gleich wie wen du Xinerama nicht geflaggt hast.  (Das hatte ich das erste mal als ich mein 2ten Monitor installiert hatte. Die Problematik  Stellt sich dann  wen du ein Film schauen willst oder  oder  ein Spiel  Zocken .  oder ganz einfach ein Programm  Maximierst. somit hast du nur die Möglichkeit die über beide Monitore zu strecken.  und gerade weil du  dann eine unterschiedliche Auflösung hast  fehlt doch an einer seit den ein Stück des Bild.  geschweige den das es hässlich über beide Monitore  verzerrt ist.

ICh hab Xinerama  von anfang an überall  mit kompiliert ..  aber bei mir hat es sich wie beschrieben verhalten.  auch hast du dann nur ein Würfel  bei Compiz  was bei beryl früher in Xinerama  besser mit 2 Funktioniert hat.

Hab ich ne Einstellung übersehen   ? bietet  Nvidia ne Option die da anpasst ?

Grüsse

Balck

----------

## misterjack

Eurer beschriebenes Verhalten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Hier noch meine Xorg.conf: http://rafb.net/p/Vb1DdT90.html

----------

## firefly

du musst Twinview in der xorg.conf fest einstellen, dann funktioniert es auch mit Fenster Managern die Xinerama verstehen.

Wie ich schon sagte, verwendet der nvidia Treiber für TwinView eine fake Xinerama extension. Diese wird aber anscheinend nur beim starten des X-Servers geladen, wenn TwinView in der xorg.conf konfiguriert ist

----------

## misterjack

Achso, die Info habe ich gleich ins Wiki übernommen  :Smile: 

----------

